# Happy 11th Birthday, Aussie Stock Forums!



## pixel (28 May 2015)

Thanks Joe, for providing this meeting place.
Still going strong.

OK, so ASF is still under age, so it'll be Cordial for you.
But I think I'll have a 2000 Cab Shiraz on your health.


----------

